# LHB Response



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

I have written to my AM, and they have contacted Judith Pagot on my behalf.

I am rather bewildered by her response quote 

" It is the responsibility of Health Commission Wales to commission IVF tmt for Wales, this is currently secured through arrangements with a number of specialist providers in England and Wales. It is the LHB's understanding that these providers are bound by the current recommendations of NICE guidelines which is to provide one cycle of treatment to those that meet the criteria. I am sure this position will be reviewed when NICE produces its full and final report"


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats strange i thought the nice guidelines were for 3 goes....kara !?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nice guideline clearly state 3 full cycles....this is to be review in 2011 i believe

i would question this and send them a print out of the nice guideline 2004


----------

